# cypress wood???



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

anyone try cypress wood? i was under the impression that the odors from it were bad for fish. i've actually used a piece in a gourami tank and they died one by one over a month or 2's time. it was almost lke they were loosing their minds, the way they'd spin around and swim retarded like. i ask because the wood looks awesome, and i just found this guys site who claims cypress is great for aquariums. he even claims cypress is a prefered pleco diet!

http://www.amazonmoosey.com/swampwood1.htm


----------



## hamdogg08 (Feb 18, 2007)

Try it and tell us how it goes!


----------



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

would loe to, as it's fairly easy to find here in florida. just don't wanna jeapordize my fishes.


----------



## hamdogg08 (Feb 18, 2007)

buy some feeder guppies or something like that. Keep them for a week or two just so you know they can live (feeders generally suck at life, literally) then throw the cypress in and see how the next few days go.

You can just do it in your QT tank!


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

I have searched for a while and I could not find anything that said driftwood/bogwood that is Cypress is going to harm your fish, nothing at all. The only thing Yyou have to be careful of is any bogwood that you collect needs to be sterilized extremely well before using it. There is no way to even think about how many nasties live in wood that has been in a swamp long enough to get waterlogged, especially with as long as Cypress takes to waterlog. 

A lot of people us Cedar driftwood/bogwood in their tanks and never have a problem where if you were to use it alive or fresh the chemicals in it would kill anything in the confined space of a fish tank.


----------

